# L'Apple Watch ne demande plus de code ..



## Titanium31 (20 Décembre 2015)

Bonjour
Depuis un certain temps et dans certaines circonstances mon Apple Watch me demande plus le code pour le déverrouiller.
Pour cela il suffit de par exemple retirer sa montre du poignet attendre quelques secondes la remettre et au lieu de taper le code appuyer sur le la couronne digitale. Au bout de quelques minutes dans mon cas je la retrouve toute déverrouillée  sans que je n'ai tapé de code...

Avez vous ce même comportement (version officielle 2.1 13S661)

Titanium


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (20 Décembre 2015)

Il suffit de déverrouiller son iPhone pour deverouiller sa montre aussi... Si tu portes ta montre, verrouillée, le simple fait d'ouvrir ton iPhone deverouille la montre...


----------



## Titanium31 (20 Décembre 2015)

Eh bien je viens d'apprendre quelque chose... J'avais jamais remarqué avant cela , est ce spécifique à WatchOS 2 ?

Sinon merci Moumou92


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (20 Décembre 2015)

Je ne crois pas, c'était déjà le cas il me semble sur watch os 1...


----------



## Titanium31 (2 Janvier 2016)

Je viens juste de comprendre pourquoi ce comportement.... Le soir je mettais mon iPhone en veille ce qui mettais la watch en veille. De ce fait le seul moyen est de taper le code car un fois en veille la watch ne peut plus en être sorti par l'iPhone...
Le jour où je ne l'ai pas mis en veille je n'ai donc pas eu à taper le code...
Donc sujet clos...
Merci moumou92


----------



## fousfous (2 Janvier 2016)

Comment ça en veille?
Plutôt éteint non?


----------



## Titanium31 (5 Janvier 2016)

Je voulais dire en mode avion ...


----------

